# Dianabol w/ Tren?



## noob081 (Apr 16, 2017)

I was wondering (i looked all over youtube first before asking) if running Dbol with tren would be a good way to get a little more bulk in my cycle with tren, or if it would be countering the effect of the Tren. I ask this b/c both of these types of gear yield kind of the opposite types of results. So best of both worlds, or counter-productive idea?


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 16, 2017)

It would be synergistic, find published medical articles and legit compound profiles instead of youtube. Tren is a 19nor and Dbol is DHT, so you are hitting two seperate receptors and increasing the anabolic activity but have some estrogen and progesteron blocker just in case.

Just try to minimize Dbol bloat.


----------



## Sully (Apr 16, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> It would be synergistic, find published medical articles and legit compound profiles instead of youtube. Tren is a 19nor and Dbol is DHT, so you are hitting two seperate receptors and increasing the anabolic activity but have some estrogen and progesteron blocker just in case.
> 
> Just try to minimize Dbol bloat.



Excellent assessment. 

I've never seen 2 AAS that it was counterproductive to use together. Some may amplify the effects of the other better than other compounds, but none of them will negate the effects of the other.


----------



## noob081 (Apr 17, 2017)

WOW! I am genuinely excited. I might wanna get a bit more Dbol. Thanks as always Lycan and Sully, you guys always help me out.


----------



## Sully (Apr 17, 2017)

noob081 said:


> WOW! I am genuinely excited. I might wanna get a bit more Dbol. Thanks as always Lycan and Sully, you guys always help me out.



It's great to be excited, but remember what the key to max gains is. DIET. You can take an unlimited amount of gear, but if your diet sux so will your gains. You should be spending twice as much time lining out your diet as you spend getting your cycle lined out.


----------



## Mds1964 (Apr 17, 2017)

Exactly, people refer to tren as a cutter, that's all dependent on ur caloric intake..You keep ur calories high and it will bulk you.


----------



## pjk1969 (Apr 19, 2017)

that would be a nice combo. watch out for huge strength gains tho, u dont wanna get hurt. tren made me crazy strong, tho i was trying to gain so i ate 4k calories a day. gained 2 pounds a week and was leaner than when i started.


----------



## Papa Van Smack (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't think dbol is a dht.....its not


But, dbol and tren, great strength gains, the dbol kept me feeling good, tren makes me crabby.  Probably one of my strongest times.   I suggest you try it.  I'll run it again.


----------



## Papa Van Smack (Apr 30, 2017)

Dbol is not a dht derivitive.

Dbol amd tren do work well together.   Great strength gains.   Nice fullness from the dbol combined with hardness from the tren.


----------



## Racepicks (May 1, 2017)

From William Llewellyn's Anabolics:

"Dianabol is a C17-alpha alkylated compound"  which means it can be hepatoxic, which in layman's terms, it could fuck up your liver.  Additionally, it is aromatized by the body, so have some Anti-Estrogens on hand.

"Trenbolone is not aromatized by the body, and is not measurably estrogenic.......Trenbolone is not C-17 alpha alkylated, and is not considered a hapatoxic steroid; liver toxicity is unlikely."

Problem is, both have a negative effect on your Serum Cholesterol, this could lead to arteriosclerosis.  In layman terms, it could fuck up your heart and lead to heart failure.

Whatever you choose, please do Blood Work and check your BP regularly.


----------



## ASHOP (May 1, 2017)

If you eat right i would bet that you the DBol TREN combo to be very effective


----------



## Racepicks (May 1, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> If you eat right i would bet that you the DBol TREN combo to be very effective



*^^^TRUE^^^*

Just be vigilante.  I've said it before, and I'll say it again right now.  Some people have the ability to take anything and be great.  Others go south very quickly.  Monitor you Blood Pressure and go for Blood Work, at the very least, every 6 months.  Read Big A's thread over on ProMuscle, very good advice for ANYONE! 

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/8382-post1.html


----------



## squatster (May 5, 2017)

Neat article racepacks


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 5, 2017)

I've known many guys who have used these 2 compounds together, along with test of course, and they all grew like weeds. I can't remember for the life of me if I ever used them together myself, but if I did, it was probably over 10 years ago. I'd probably say it isn't the best combo to use if you are prone to gyno though.


----------



## doris.lmc (May 11, 2017)

Dbol and tren would be ideal for bulking and strength gaining phases.


----------



## noob081 (May 14, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> It's great to be excited, but remember what the key to max gains is. DIET. You can take an unlimited amount of gear, but if your diet sux so will your gains. You should be spending twice as much time lining out your diet as you spend getting your cycle lined out.



Sully, i used a IIFYM calculator online for finding a caloric intake that would make sense. Im just not sure how much to be eating to build but stay lean (or get leaner). It has 3 options, Suggested, Aggressive, and Reckless( 5%, 20%, or 25% over maintenance).I just cut down a ton but still have that last 5lbs or less of stubborn belly fat that id like to go away or not get worse. Id have the feeling that this last bit of belly fat is going to take time to go away. This is my conundrum. Im 35, 5foot8, 160-164 lbs, and have been eating 1800 cal a day with 60 min on a high pace stair climber 7 days a week. Now I want to start growing again and run cycle. Any advice would be exalted.


----------



## Sully (May 15, 2017)

Well, based on what you just said, you haven't even decided if this is going to be a bulk or cut cycle. That's the first decision, and until you make it, you really can't move forward with anything.


----------



## noob081 (May 15, 2017)

I want to grow but shred. Can't that be don't with gear?


----------



## Sully (May 16, 2017)

Yes and no. I've explained this before in other threads. It's technically POSSIBLE to build muscle and lose weight at the same time, but it's not the most efficient use of your time, money, calories or gear. The metabolic pathways for fat loss and muscle protein synthesis are mostly in direct opposition to each other. The body can only do one or the other, efficiently, at a time. When doing both at the same time, fat loss is slower and muscle is built slower. 

So, put simply, you'll end up bigger and leaner if you simply bulk then cut, than if you spend the same amount of time trying to bulk and cut together. I've been down both roads many times over the years, at the same time as lots of other buddies. The guys that stick to the standard bulk-then-cut routine almost always end up in better shape.


----------



## noob081 (May 16, 2017)

Thanks sir!


----------



## Sully (May 16, 2017)

There's another term that bears defining here. Bulking. Bulking is a bit of a misunderstood term, for some. Bulking should denote a state of caloric surplus with the intention of building as much muscle as possible, while minimizing fat accumulation. Too many times it is taken as given that bulking also means getting fat and sloppy. This is incorrect thinking. 

Create an anabolic environment by using gear, training diligently, and increasing caloric intake. But, don't take that as a license to eat shit all day and skip cardio. You can put on muscle without becoming a fat slob at the same time. Some might refer to this as a "lean bulk." Some fat accumulation is inevitable while bulking, but it doesn't have to be excessive.


----------



## Jeff07 (May 17, 2017)

Very useful suggestion.


----------



## noob081 (May 18, 2017)

what is meant by using Tren for a Cut? Will the steroid then not make you grow muscle if you are in a deficit? I always thought of running gear making your muscles grow. Its hard to think of it in a sense where you are using gear but not growing muscle.


----------



## noob081 (May 18, 2017)

On top of this, I am paranoid about gaining more body fat since I'm not totally shredded yet. How much do i need to eat over maintenance to grow while taking 40mg Dbol per day, 400mg Tren 500 amd mg Cyp a week? Doesnt the Tren make the nutrient partitioning work much much better? So does that mean I can get by eating less and still make gains?


----------



## Martin_kl (May 18, 2017)

Dbol with Tren Cycle is considered one of the best steroid stacks to build mass, strength and perfect lean shape. Control your own dose.


----------



## RIZDRAVER (Jul 21, 2017)

Have done tren dbol a few times and the estrogen from the dbol and its effects on Prolactin make it pretty annoying to dial in.

I'm on a tren tbol cycle right now and I'll never do dbol with tren again after this. Tbol and tren are so synergistic: no estrogen, heightened vascularity, hardness, veins popping, strength is insane. No bloofiness of dbol and gains should all be very maintainable.


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 30, 2017)

Sully said:


> There's another term that bears defining here. Bulking. Bulking is a bit of a misunderstood term, for some. Bulking should denote a state of caloric surplus with the intention of building as much muscle as possible, while minimizing fat accumulation. Too many times it is taken as given that bulking also means getting fat and sloppy. This is incorrect thinking.
> 
> Create an anabolic environment by using gear, training diligently, and increasing caloric intake. But, don't take that as a license to eat shit all day and skip cardio. You can put on muscle without becoming a fat slob at the same time. Some might refer to this as a "lean bulk." Some fat accumulation is inevitable while bulking, but it doesn't have to be excessive.



I like using clean bulk and dirty bulk to mark the difference between eating 500 calories more of chicken vs 500 calories more of cheesy bacon fries.


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 30, 2017)

If you find the lethargy from tren gets to you (I theoretically suffer from it greatly), you can counter that side with the sarms, specifically GW50.  GW50 is a performance enhancer.

Now the "I am a rage monster" side from tren - I have no idea how to counter that.  Marijuana does not help - not that I have tried either tren or pot.


----------



## Sully (Jul 31, 2017)

cybrsage said:


> If you find the lethargy from tren gets to you (I theoretically suffer from it greatly), you can counter that side with the sarms, specifically GW50.  GW50 is a performance enhancer.
> 
> Now the "I am a rage monster" side from tren - I have no idea how to counter that.  Marijuana does not help - not that I have tried either tren or pot.



I've covered this many times, but here goes again. The lethargy that many associate with Tren is caused by the same thing that causes many to have difficulty doing cardio when using Tren. For many people, Tren causes an allergic reaction in the body which results in low grade swelling in the respiratory system. This results in reduced volume of air being taken in during breathing which subsequently reduces oxygen intake. 

The easiest way to fix this issue is with a product like Nasacort that combats multiple causes of allergies. GW is a good addition to Tren, but it's not actually treating the underlying inflammation that is chasing the breathing issue in the first place. 

Bottom line, if you're using Tren you should also be using Nasacort (or one of its generic counterparts).


----------



## Sully (Jul 31, 2017)

cybrsage said:


> I like using clean bulk and dirty bulk to mark the difference between eating 500 calories more of chicken vs 500 calories more of cheesy bacon fries.



Mmmmmmmm, cheesy bacon fries! Does anyone else get an erection when they say those words?


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 6, 2017)

Sully said:


> Mmmmmmmm, cheesy bacon fries! Does anyone else get an erection when they say those words?



I had a full on chubby writing it out...but I am severely lactose intolerant and cannot eat them anymore.  

Heck, I run into issues eating an entire milk chocolate bar.  Of course, this makes it easier to clean bulk...


----------



## Sully (Aug 7, 2017)

cybrsage said:


> I had a full on chubby writing it out...but I am severely lactose intolerant and cannot eat them anymore.
> 
> Heck, I run into issues eating an entire milk chocolate bar.  Of course, this makes it easier to clean bulk...



I'm right there with ya, buddy. I get diarrhea just walking by the dairy case in the store. Used to be able to tolerate a little bit of dairy as long as it was low lactose, stuff like whey protein isolate. Now any dairy tears me up. Even if it's completely lactose free.


----------



## michaelchandler (Aug 10, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> It would be synergistic, find published medical articles and legit compound profiles instead of youtube. Tren is a 19nor and Dbol is DHT, so you are hitting two seperate receptors and increasing the anabolic activity but have some estrogen and progesteron blocker just in case.
> 
> Just try to minimize Dbol bloat.



I was also interested to try the mix of both. Just got the precise info what I was looking for! Thanks


----------

